# IH b275 Starting Problems



## Jameswood345 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum and hope you can help.

I've only recently bought my 1961 275, it takes a lot of effort to start and needs some Easy Start spraying into the air intake. I've got a 1940 Farmall A which is a sod to start and I was expecting this to be a lot easier.

Once going she seems to blow a bit too much smoke which makes me think the piston rings need changing but overall drives very well.

Any ideas on where to start for the starting problem? I thought mybe take the injectors off and clean them but I would be grateful of any advice.

Thanks, James


----------



## Slipster (Nov 8, 2014)

correct me if im wrong and totally off subject but did your recent purchase come fron ebay ?????


----------



## Jameswood345 (Nov 9, 2014)

Slipster said:


> correct me if im wrong and totally off subject but did your recent purchase come fron ebay ?????


Thats correct. I wasn't the winning bidder but whoever was didnt complete the deal and I came to an arrangement with the seller.

Its a good tractor clearly not had much use for quite soem time.


----------



## Slipster (Nov 8, 2014)

I thought I recognised it... I bid on the tractor and obviously didn't win. Hope you have many good times with it. Does it have a pre heat plug ? If not is there provision on the inlet air intake to fit one / I have only just fitted one to my IH 574 and after 15 secs of heat starts at the flick of the switch failing that is there any smoke once started if so what colour?


----------



## Jameswood345 (Nov 9, 2014)

Slipster said:


> I thought I recognised it... I bid on the tractor and obviously didn't win. Hope you have many good times with it. Does it have a pre heat plug ? If not is there provision on the inlet air intake to fit one / I have only just fitted one to my IH 574 and after 15 secs of heat starts at the flick of the switch failing that is there any smoke once started if so what colour?


Thanks for the reply and best wishes.

It doesn't have a pre heat plug I will check tomorrow if there is provision for one.

It cut out on me the other day once running so I'm thinking a general clean of injectors will help the flow of fuel and new glow plugs will help start up.

The exhaust was broke and a new one arrived today so I will have a proper feel once started again for how much more smoke is present than I would expect. Its white smoke and oil pressure is a bit low so first guess is it's burning a bit of oil and a change of piston rings should help.

Would appreciate any thoughts or advice?


----------

